# Will my cat be unhappy in my Studio or 1 Bedroom apt?



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

I'll be moving up to northern Cali next month for a job opportunity. I'll be bringing my 7mth old kitten with me. She's very playful and has a great personality.

I will probably be renting a studio or 1 bedroom apartment. I will be working long hours most likely leaving for work around 830 and coming home around 7. So my kitten will have about 10 hours of loneliness.

Will this be a problem for my kitten (or cat)? If so, what are some toys or things I should get? 

Should I get a 2nd cat? I'm very hesitant right now to get a 2nd one because I don't want to bear the responsbility of what may come when having 2 cats.

Thanks


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

you sound like a very concerned and responsible person.

I think your kitty will be happy no matter how limited the space, because you will provide a good home and as much loving interaction and affection as you have time for.

Yes, I think in general it is good for a cat to have another cat to keep company. But you acknowledge that would be difficult in your situation. I don't think it would be any harm at all in waiting awhile until taking care of a second cat would be a commitment you're more ready and able to undertake.

good luck and best wishes on your move and new job!!

Tim


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

I live in a 1 bedroom apartment and work full time, and my Kiera is doing just fine.... but I do think she gets lonely from time to time. But she's a cat and therefore spends a good 95% of that time sleeping anyways  

Just be prepared for a lot of hyperness in the early AM and when you want to go to sleep!

If you CAN get another cat, it will probably be the best idea, but for me, that just hasn't been an option.... yet... If Kiera will allow another cat, I might adopt an older one when I get married and (hopefully) move into a bigger place!


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

Yep yep, cats are adaptable creatures, so she'll probably just adjust the times of the day that you are away from the house as sleep time and she'll be wanting to play when you get home (well, as much as a kitten will sleep anyways).

G'luck with your new apt and job =) I may be moving that way soon

Amanda


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

We recently moved from a 2 bedroom townhouse to a 2 bedroom apt which is much smaller, but the cats actually seem happier in the apt and we have 4 of them!

We also work long hours and are gone 9-10 hours a day (but then our cats have each other to play with all day). We have lots of hanging toys strung from doors etc as well as some mice and foam balls for them to play with (or drown!).

EDIT spellings


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Your cat will have plenty of space, don't worry about that. As for toys, just keep buying the usual, but like already stated, your cat will probably adjust his schedule to sleep those times you're not home.

A second cat usually works out well, especially if you're looking for a playmate for your resident cat. This is exactly why I got Elly, and the two of them get along great. In my opinion, two cats is hardly more work than just one. The main concern is tht your food/litter costs will be doubled. The money you have set aside in case of an emergency should also be doubled.

Good luck.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

You know, they say to never get a second cat for your first cat. You should get a second cat for yourself, and hope it becomes friends for the first cat.

I can say this is definately true. I got Thomas because I wanted a second cat, not for Kitty. Which is good, because they don't like each other much. But if I had gotten Thomas for Kitty, and not for me, I would probably have gotten rid of him by now.

Also, I had Kitty as the only cat for 6 years before I got Thomas. We lived in apartments, Kitty and I. And I worked long hours. She never seemed to care as long as I fed her, brushed her in the morning before I went to work, and slept with her by my side every night. She spent her days napping and playing by herself and never really seemed lonely, just alone. 

I definately think Thomas has enlivened her life, but not necessarily in a good way. 

So, a second cat might be good for your cat. But your cat will be fine without a playmate. I'd only get a second kitty if you really want one and are ready for one.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Cats are great pets for studios and small apartments as they are extremely adaptable to their surroundings. Your kitty will do just fine.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Kitty's Mom said:


> But your cat will be fine without a playmate. I'd only get a second kitty if you really want one and are ready for one.


true. however, my own experience of getting another cat as a playpal for an existing cat has so far worked out well. I wouldn't have gotten a third cat only for myself.

Tim


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

thanks thanks, you guys are great . very encouraging.


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

well tonight's the night. my friend is visiting me from 350 miles away to bring my my cat. it's been about 2-3 weeks since i last saw her! 

i have a turbo scratcher and one of those hanging sisal pads (for door knobs) to try to keep her happy while i shop around for a decent scratching post.

'rant'

kinda annoyed tho because my friend let my cat out of the cage, but she's been calm and sleeping in the back... i was then even more annoyed when they told me they stopped to get gas and grab a bite and they didnt put my cat back in the cage. they said they closed the door "real quick" but cats are deceivingly much quicker than humans. when they arrive im going to make sure my cat's in the carrier before they open the doors.


----------

